# iPhoto, iPad et les vidéos



## guzman (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Voici mon problème, je n'arrive pas à transférer des vidéos présentes dans iPhoto vers mon iPad 4 via la synchro iTunes.
Ces vidéos proviennent soit de mon iPhone, soit de l'iPad lui-même, soit encore d'une importation d'une gopro par le biais de l'iPad. J'importe ces videos vers iPhoto via le cable USB, et je les supprime des appareils d'ou elles proviennent, et j'effectue ensuite une synchro iTunes en espérant qu'elles réapparaissent dans mes iBidules. 
Déjà je trouve que c'est assez lourd comme logique mais bon passons...

A l'issue de la synchro iTunes, les fameuses vidéos apparaissent dans mon iPhone (un 4S), mais refusent d'aller sur l'iPad. Elles n'apparaissent même pas dans iTunes sur la page de synchro de l'iPad.

En fouinant un peu, j'ai trouvé une solution qui consiste a transférer ces vidéos depuis iPhoto vers iTunes, et les récupérer dans la section vidéos de l'iPad, mais je ne trouve pas cela très logique. Ces vidéos sont des films de vacances, d'enfants, etc... Ca doit apparaitre avec les photos qui se passent au même endroit.
De plus je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'arrive à mettre ces vidéos sur l'iPhone et pas sur l'iPad, surtout quand l'origine de ces vidéos est l'iPad lui-même !!!

Voila, si quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre ce problème, je le remercie d'avance.

Guzman


----------

